# Starting a Permaculture Farm



## Betonmanden (Mar 9, 2017)

Im interested in becoming a land owner in the next year or two, to make a very old dream of mine a reality, and that is a semi off grid permaculture farm where I can blacksmith in my free time. Preferably in the mountains of the northwest. I thought a lot about Oregon but after looking at land prices there I'm leaning more towards Idaho or Montana.
So I'm starting this post just to get ideas and start some planning. Some things I'm interested in learning are, how to get really cheap land, what the process for buying land is like. On occasion I still get doubts wether I've saved enough to buy a farm And build a house. I plan on building a house with cordwood, I believe it could be done easily and cheaply enough. But I've also considered buying the land with someone who shared the same passion for permaculture that I do, but it would have to be the right person/people, and that could help alleviate cost. Im not opposed to a commune/collective lifestyle but finding the people would be difficult perhaps.
So any thoughts or advice for me would be much appreciated


----------



## Tude (Mar 9, 2017)

Welcome to STP btw  someone else was just looking for how to purchase a piece of land and do just the same but I am going to give to you this what I have been enjoying reading on the internet - check out the internet for info and especially the facebook groups. A great and lively one (meaning it doesn't sit there for no input days at a time) is "Living Off The Grid" - totally interesting from land, chickens, water, little houses etc. Go from there and search more and there is lots out there. Another suggestion is conspiracy sites like ConspicyOutpost - there are people there who do plan on the bug out routines and have things in place for providing off the grid.  There is lots out there believe me


----------



## Betonmanden (Mar 9, 2017)

True, the internet is such an amazing tool, and I'm constantly looking up farming related things lol. And I have several books by Sepp Holzer and Mark Sheppard I look through on occasion. If your interested in off grid be sure to check them out, Sepp is a permaculture god. Thanks for the resources though, I'm looking at Living off the grid now.


----------



## Outdoorsisfree (Mar 10, 2017)

"Im not opposed to a commune/collective lifestyle but finding the people would be difficult perhaps."

Bentonmanden we have the same aspirations, maybe a bit more open to locations though. It's hard to find people your interested in working with on such a project but would be glad to chat with you.


----------



## Betonmanden (Mar 10, 2017)

Outdoorsisfree said:


> "Im not opposed to a commune/collective lifestyle but finding the people would be difficult perhaps."
> 
> Bentonmanden we have the same aspirations, maybe a bit more open to locations though. It's hard to find people your interested in working with on such a project but would be glad to chat with you.



Its great to see someone with the same ambitions, I know I'm being stubborn with the location, but I do love mountains and cold weather. Even if those things aren't suited for a typical homestead. I think the reason its difficult to find people for a project like this isn't the lack of potential farmers, but the fact that if you financially invest in a piece of land with someone your fates are tied together. But it does seem to work on occasion. Ive definitely watched a few documentaries on twin oaks and other communes and been jealous of the carefree lifestyle they seem to have. So what kind of farm would you like to operate? And what kind of concerns do you have with beginning a collective or anything else for that matter?


----------



## somn (Mar 10, 2017)

Sorry to be a raincloud but you haven't mentioned any experience you have in ag or construction. Anyone interested in joining up with you is going to be more concerned with what you can do than what your dreams are.


----------



## Betonmanden (Mar 10, 2017)

somn said:


> Sorry to be a raincloud but you haven't mentioned any experience you have in ag or construction. Anyone interested in joining up with you is going to be more concerned with what you can do than what your dreams are.



Worked for a masonry company for two years, not long enough to claim mastery of the skill but good enough to make a pretty good mortar lol. Been in the military last few years so I haven't been able to get much real world experience in ag, but it is something I take seriously. Ive been reading about it constantly for probably 5 years now. But it would probably be a good idea to try woofing first to get some hands on experience. I know there are a lot of people who post something similar to what I have who probably don't really know whats involved in an off grid farm, but its not something I'm taking lightly. Theres been a lot of planning and thought about the subject.


----------



## somn (Mar 10, 2017)

Betonmanden said:


> Worked for a masonry company for two years, not long enough to claim mastery of the skill but good enough to make a pretty good mortar lol. Been in the military last few years so I haven't been able to get much real world experience in ag, but it is something I take seriously. Ive been reading about it constantly for probably 5 years now. But it would probably be a good idea to try woofing first to get some hands on experience. I know there are a lot of people who post something similar to what I have who probably don't really know whats involved in an off grid farm, but its not something I'm taking lightly. Theres been a lot of planning and thought about the subject.



nice. sounds like you know whats up. sorry to be skeptical. if you decide to try and get some experience at an existing farm, im sure your masonry skills will be welcome.


----------



## Betonmanden (Mar 10, 2017)

somn said:


> nice. sounds like you know whats up. sorry to be skeptical. if you decide to try and get some experience at an existing farm, im sure your masonry skills will be welcome.


All good man, id be skeptical too reading someone post about vague goals with no background. I definitely still have much to learn. That much I do know


----------



## Outdoorsisfree (Mar 10, 2017)

"So what kind of farm would you like to operate? And what kind of concerns do you have with beginning a collective or anything else for that matter?[/QUOTE]

Your correct! I only want compatable people. That can be lots to ask I know. 

The farm I would like is one I don't have to be at year round so it would be shared responsibility. My experience is mostly raising chickens and goats. But I've gardened a bunch.

1. Want people I can trust.
2. Want people that are good fun energy.
3. I don't care about anyone having experience but a desire to learn with little to no ego. I don't expect to be an expert nor do I expect experts to want to be around us just trying our best.


----------



## BoomHower (Mar 12, 2017)

Welcome mister Bentonmanden, I was trying to help suggest ideas, although realize that the source this is coming from is what I've been pulling up on the internet, and you can only trust that so much, fore I live in Florida . . . The reason I write, because I do very much believe in what your talking bout, I can respect that, its something I want to attain for myself in the future. . . self sustainability, without gov't reliance, but full of the love of a hippie commune(at least that's the dream, easier said than done :<?, especially with a community) That being said, I notice several things about what you have typed out . . . I am currently enrolled in college, off the road and trying to study while creeping back in to society to actually have a job on paper, although my plans are not to stay put at all, it rather enrages me to stay put, but I must to attain this knowledge gov't is allowing me lol . . .

The class i'm taking now is called professional development. On the front of the book they got an acronym called POWER - this acronym stands for (when attacking a particular assignment in school is what this book refers to, but it is my general opinion that it could be used at all points in life) Prepare - figure out what you gonna need - Organize - put all that together, making sure to take care of priorities first - Work - Once you got a gameplan figured out, follow through. Evaluate - Look at the work you done and tell yourself what you think about it. Rethink - Come up with another gameplan based on the results from that given objective you were trying to achieve and come up with something to make it better, or if its good, cool, maybe just stick with it . . .

That's a lot of BS, but don't let that fool you, the main thing I want you to get from it is that its going to take you much preparation on this one, as it will me, when I get to it (2 years stuck on this peninsula, god help me . . . ).

Hhttps://www.bing.com/search?q=montana+natural+edible+vegetation&form=EDGTCT&qs=PF&cvid=fb2eebbefbe547b3864b10b46f71ac83&pq=montana+natural+edible+vegetation&cc=US&setlang=en-US Here we go I hope this helps also . . .
https://fishandgame.idaho.gov/content/biblio/edible-plants-rocky-mountains

You might need someone to help[ pull up the funding . . . I think you gonna have to stay in contact or build contacts with those with similar interests in mind . . .
http://permaculturenews.org/2016/12/08/can-really-make-living-permaculture-farm-7-ways-find/
http://permacultureconsultants.com/the-team/
Keep in mind the internet can send a lot of misinformation, be careful out there buddy, and keep up the good fight . . .


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 7, 2017)

Betonmanden said:


> Worked for a masonry company for two years, not long enough to claim mastery of the skill but good enough to make a pretty good mortar lol. Been in the military last few years so I haven't been able to get much real world experience in ag, but it is something I take seriously. Ive been reading about it constantly for probably 5 years now. But it would probably be a good idea to try woofing first to get some hands on experience. I know there are a lot of people who post something similar to what I have who probably don't really know whats involved in an off grid farm, but its not something I'm taking lightly. Theres been a lot of planning and thought about the subject.



One Straw Revolution is a fascinating book on Permacultue and "do nothing" farming. You might give it a read.


----------



## Outdoorsisfree (Jun 7, 2017)

We did it! Bought five whole acres. Thanks for all your advice, guidance and love. Now the fun begins seeing what "family" we attract and what becomes of the place. Thanks to those of you who have reached out before....well now it is public. That parts over phew! Anyone else want in on the digs and farming potential let us know. It's going to be a ton of work but super fun and not really that far from a town. I'll lend you a mountain bike or more if that's needed for basic supplies if I've gained your trust etc. [email protected] sadly I don't get on this site near enough to know what's going on other than I really have met some awesome ones here.

Water tank, fencing (minimal but hard ass work), solar, surveying. That's step one, but if you got a bunch of sawdust or other not in order idea to get going we're in.

No more dreaming. Today happened.


----------



## angerisagift (Aug 11, 2017)

Outdoorsisfree said:


> We did it! Bought five whole acres. Thanks for all your advice, guidance and love. Now the fun begins seeing what "family" we attract and what becomes of the place. Thanks to those of you who have reached out before....well now it is public. That parts over phew! Anyone else want in on the digs and farming potential let us know. It's going to be a ton of work but super fun and not really that far from a town. I'll lend you a mountain bike or more if that's needed for basic supplies if I've gained your trust etc. [email protected] sadly I don't get on this site near enough to know what's going on other than I really have met some awesome ones here.
> 
> Water tank, fencing (minimal but hard ass work), solar, surveying. That's step one, but if you got a bunch of sawdust or other not in order idea to get going we're in.
> 
> No more dreaming. Today happened.


Good Luck


----------



## 6StringLovin (Sep 9, 2017)

Betonmanden said:


> Ive definitely watched a few documentaries on twin oaks and other communes and been jealous of the carefree lifestyle they seem to have.



Have you ever thought of visiting any of these places? They host visitors and guests most of the year. When forming a community there's soooo many things you can't anticipate or address ahead of time. Theres situations you havnt even thought of yet that will happen, that it's great to live out here for awhile and see what goes into it all. See the pros and cons, learn about the entirely new culture you are stepping into. It's much more complicated than first thought. Ive lived in every single FEC community and many others. Still currently @ Eastwind. I remember trying to get all the info I could and how grateful I was, so I offer the same here, Im more than willing to share info and experience if you want it. I would even personally guest you here in my home.


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Jun 13, 2019)

Did it all work out as planned? Curious am I. I just got some solar for the first time and have a spring. Been working the soil for years and it is starting to build up just now. Anyway, this is an old thread but I am curious so if ya see this.. ~ peace


----------



## paradisefound (Jun 25, 2019)

I would recommend against communally owning property. Shared ownership often leads to oppression and conflict. You could find a larger piece of land off the grid at a cheap price then subdivide it. Taking great caution with legal matters etc. 

I suggest seeking a mild climate so less resources need to be used to stay comfortable and outdoor living is easier.

Have a lot of money, and quickly develop an income somehow. Having internet is very useful. 

Avoid moochers and psychos. Lots of people will want to "help" you by taking from you.


----------

